# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Pęknięta rzepka - bardzo proszę o jakąś odp.

## netghoster

Witam

Trenuje 3run od ponad 6 lat. Ostatnio na treningu uderzyłem porządnie kolanem w kant muru z rozpędu ponieważ nie zdążyłem podnieść nogi.. przez jakieś 30 min kolano było całe drętwe jak po znieczuleniu.. później spuchło i powstał na środku siniak.. na początku nie mogłem zbytnio chodzić i bardzo bolało ale wróciłem do domu o własnych siłach.. do lekarza nie idę bo jakoś nie przepadam za takimi wizytami i nie uśmiecha mi się chodzić w gipsie ;p mijają już 2tyg... kolano sine na środku.. pod palcami czuje że rzepka pęknięta jest w górnej części, nic nie lata w środku.. trzyma się (tak jakby była pęknięta tylko pośrodku-wszerz a po bokach trzyma) kolanem mogę ruszać (zginać do końca i prostować) lecz jest ciągle ciepłe i na dole opuchnięte.. biegać też mogę bo już próbowałem ;p boli jedynie jak przez dłuższy okres siedzę ze zgiętym przed kompem. Smaruje takim czymś w spay'u nazwa to diky. Jak porównuje kolana to na chorym czuje taką kulkę na kości.  Moje pytanie jest takie.. mogę być spokojny i rzepka sama dojdzie do siebie ? Nie dostane żadnego zakażenia w środku? (bo mnie tu znajomi straszą że mi nogę utną ;p hehe) Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------

